# I was doing it all wrong. Deadlift!



## Gazbeast (Oct 30, 2009)

As the title suggests, this is the simple guide to doing it properly! Not only did it feel better, I found it easier to lift the weight than before. Bring on more weight next time......


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

rippetoe is legendary


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Mmmkay


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

Yep, I had a similar experience I while back. I wen from an 80kg dead to a 120kg one in about a week by improving my form. Something I learned recently though I you have to keep on top of it, my deadlift form is still prone to eccentricities if I dont keep full concentration. Deadlift session tomorrow 7am. Can't wait.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jalapa said:


> Deadlift session tomorrow 7am. Can't wait.


Deadlifting at 7AM....fck that!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

On The Rise said:


> Deadlifting at 7AM....fck that!


When I go for fasted cardio at 6 there's a guy who deadlifts then

I dunno how he drags himself out of bed for it!


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

Yea it turns out it was a bit of a **** session to be honest. Normally I need at least a full **** day at work so that when I'm doing deads I can imagine I am standing on my boss' chest and ripping his arms out of their sockets.

Oh well you live and learn don't you.


----------



## Gazbeast (Oct 30, 2009)

Mr-Ponting said:


> When I go for fasted cardio at 6 there's a guy who deadlifts then
> 
> I dunno how he drags himself out of bed for it!


Maybe he got a view like your avvi:lol: :lol: :lol:

Inspiration.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Deadlift form is so subtle, but it makes a huge difference when right... nice video clip


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

very true on the subtlty of form. Literally widening my grip by about an inch either side of the bar made a massive difference


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

any difference that im using one hand reverse grip (think that sounds right) when lifting


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

nice clip


----------



## Gazbeast (Oct 30, 2009)

barsnack said:


> any difference that im using one hand reverse grip (think that sounds right) when lifting


No difference mate, That is how I grip the bar too.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Quality advice from Rippetoe.

All his other videos for squat, bench, overhead lifts etc are also very good.


----------



## scout (Feb 27, 2008)

i adjusted my form slightly as in the video on saturday and pulled 150 which is a PB for me.

Didnt get 2 full sets out at the weight cus i had another problem, which was the bar rolling back into my shins because of the stupid octagon shaped weights at the gym (DW) and i was having to stop and move the bar.

Will try pulling from a rack next week to stop the bar falling back but my deads defo do not feel as strong from a rack and i far prefer pulling from the floor.

Another problem ive noticed is my left arm is longer than my right and it means the bar sometimes swings away from me or one side hits the floor before the other and it can cause my body to twist slightly, anybody else have ever come across this problem?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Someone told me once to concentrate on trying to push my feet through the floor rather than trying to lift the bar. That improved my deadlift overnight.


----------

